# Fight Club At Daycare



## Jmartjrmd (Nov 2, 2018)

This is terrible.  
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/daycare-fight-club-caught-camera-now-mom-suing-151313209.html


----------



## shespoison (Nov 2, 2018)

That is so messed up and if that was my child I would be fight clubbing everybody who worked there.

But I don’t have children and lowkey think it’s hilarious. Those teachers are idiots but for some reason I was trying not to laugh while watching the video.

I’m childish. I’ll let myself out.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Nov 2, 2018)

shespoison said:


> That is so messed up and if that was my child I would be fight clubbing everybody who worked there.
> 
> But I don’t have children and lowkey think it’s hilarious. Those teachers are idiots but for some reason I was trying not to laugh while watching the video.
> 
> I’m childish. I’ll let myself out.



I didn't even see the video, but I did burst out laughing at this. I don't have kids either.

On a serious note, I don't think it is a good idea. One kid could have some beef against another kid, or  a bully might find it a perfect opportunity to get at another kid, or even worse could get a few kids to gang up on an individual.

I'm still tittering though. Maybe I should be making enquiries to @Everything Zen about a third class ticket in the basket.

I'll let myself out before she convinces me that I deserve a first class ticket...


----------



## Iwander (Nov 2, 2018)

Oh no.  That mom was too nice.  I would of showed up if my kid sent me that.  Then the teacher jumping up and cheering and the poor baby trying to break it up while the adults looking on.  That kid on top could of really hurt that little boy.  And they had the nerve to put hulk hands on those babies.  Not cool.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Nov 2, 2018)

Dear lord. I would have went nuts on those two nitwits.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 4, 2018)

***lowkey decides to make plans to move to Canada...*** 

Sings “The U.S. is traaaaaassshh”


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 4, 2018)

The U.S. is lost. It's too liberal that any and everything is okay.


----------



## nysister (Nov 4, 2018)

Those "teachers" would need some serious help after I destroyed their lives. They're not fit to work anywhere with anyone.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 4, 2018)

nysister said:


> Those "teachers" would need some serious help after I destroyed their lives. They're not fit to work anywhere with anyone.



Yeah I would watch and wait and exact my revenge in a slew of ways. When I was done, they would want to be institutionalized.


----------



## nysister (Nov 4, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Yeah I would watch and wait and exact my revenge in a slew of ways. When I was done, they would want to be institutionalized.



Yeah, their glee as well as instigation astounds me. It took a child to try and break that up. Wow.


----------



## vickid (Nov 7, 2018)

If this had happened in CA, Community Care Licensing would have swooped in with a vengeance closed  the place down and asked questions later!  I've seen it happen for far less.  This situation is just beyond shameful.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 8, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Yeah I would watch and wait and exact my revenge in a slew of ways. When I was done, they would want to be institutionalized.


Are you a Libra pray chance?


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 8, 2018)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Are you a Libra pray chance?



Nope. Taurean. Lol. My natural instinct is the react and charge immediately. Lol. I've been working on that though.


----------

